# Dual Citizenship possible for a US born with Philippine Parent?



## Times (3 mo ago)

Hello, I checked the Philippine gov website and seen this

"A child born in the United States when either parent was still a Filipino citizen is considered to be a dual citizen from birth (if born on or after January 17, 1973)."

So I have my US birth certificate and it shows my parent was born in the Philippines. I also have my US ID. Are these 2 documents enough to get dual citizenship and a Philippines passport?

Please let me know if anyone has done this, my parents are not around so I have no contact with them or much info really.


Or if anyone knows a different way I can get citizenship please share, thank you


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The important thing is was either of your parents a filipino citizen on your birth as if they had taken US citizenship and not reaquired there filipino citizenship you wouldn't qualify.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Times, make sure to contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in the area that you live in before making any big decisions.

Late thought, nothing is easy here always know that.

Philippine Consulate Honolulu


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Times said:


> Hello, I checked the Philippine gov website and seen this
> 
> "A child born in the United States when either parent was still a Filipino citizen is considered to be a dual citizen from birth (if born on or after January 17, 1973)."
> 
> ...


Man, I'm Fil-Am born and raised before 1973. Went to check on that at our local Philippines Councilor embassy here in California and found out I didn't qualify. Bummed out about that. I grew up and went to school in the Philippines when I was a kid. My grandfather and great grandfather were Philippines/Macabebe Scouts and my parents are both born and raised in the Philippines and I'm not a Filipino citizen! The F!? Us Filipino Americans that are proud to be Filipino and want to live in our ancestral home should be allowed to return home without silly bureaucracy impeding us. I can speak, read, and write in Tagalog/Kapampangan...not as good when I was going to grade school there, but I still have some of those skills. Also, it makes economically sense for them to allow us dual citizenship. We are bringing money there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Man, I'm Fil-Am born and raised before 1973. Went to check on that at our local Philippines Councilor embassy here in California and found out I didn't qualify.


 Because of being born "to early"? Dont make sence.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lunkan said:


> Because of being born "to early"? Dont make sence.


Exactly. I have a sibling born and raised in Califirnia like me, but she qualifies because she was born after 1973 lol. And she doesn't even care about the Philippines or our culture like me. I was in the Philippines back in 2016, 2018-2020, and the 1970s and early 1980s. I even took a Philippines history class in college and got an A on that lol. Us older Fil-Ams are at a point where we are thinking of the future. The way AmeriKa is headed (crime, inflation, drugs, racist pigs and crazy ass people here), I'm thinking of my ancestral home. Kapampangan ku, pagmaragul ku! I'm divorced too. I want to marry a Kapampangan woman and have lots of children.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Exactly. I have a sibling born and raised in Califirnia like me, but she qualifies because she was born after 1973 lol. And she doesn't even care about the Philippines or our culture like me. I was in the Philippines back in 2016, 2018-2020, and the 1970s and early 1980s. I even took a Philippines history class in college and got an A on that lol. Us older Fil-Ams are at a point where we are thinking of the future. The way AmeriKa is headed (crime, inflation, drugs, racist pigs and crazy ass people here), I'm thinking of my ancestral home. Kapampangan ku, pagmaragul ku! I'm divorced too. I want to marry a Kapampangan woman and have lots of children.
> [/QUO.


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> I have a sibling born and raised in Califirnia like me, but she qualifies because she was born after 1973


Do you remember the documents that showed you didnt qualify?


I am also in a very sad situation, My mother was born in the Philippines, but she moved to the US and naturalized first before I was born. Sadly I think that means I can't get it as I was born after she was naturalized and the terrible USA requires you to renounce all other citizenships so she wasn't a Philippines citizen at the time of my birth even though she was born in Philippines. If I was born before she naturalized then I think I would have qualified.

However I am not sure, I am hoping and praying I can still get it somehow. You mention your sister qualifies, is she in my situation or how does she qualify?

If anyone knows or went through the process of getting a Philippines passport via dual citizen by birth please share story on how you did it


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The important thing is was either of your parents a filipino citizen on your birth as if they had taken US citizenship and not reaquired there filipino citizenship you wouldn't qualify.


This is a very sad thing, I hope there is still a way. 

Which documents they require? as I can imagine they dont even require US naturalization certificate as not all Filipinos get that, only some. So maybe if they require little documents, they still can


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

What do you guys aim at geting by Filipino citizenship?

I ask because because
/there are some OTHER solutions for SOME things.
/its some possible to get Filipino citizenship even WITHOUT Filipino ancestors, but harder than if you had qualified to this "shortcut".


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I assume most in this situation go the SRRV route. Also it was the Philippines that made you renounce your Philippine citizenship on taking US citizenship not the US.


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> I assume most in this situation go the SRRV route. Also it was the Philippines that made you renounce your Philippine citizenship on taking US citizenship not the US.


that is strange, if someone takes on US citizenship why is the Philippines involved to make people renounce it? as they also allow you to reacquire it right after to be dual citizen so that doesn't make sense. 

In fact, I can't find any info on that. I only see US is the one that forces others to renounce citizenship


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> What do you guys aim at geting by Filipino citizenship?
> 
> I ask because because
> /there are some OTHER solutions for SOME things.
> /its some possible to get Filipino citizenship even WITHOUT Filipino ancestors, but harder than if you had qualified to this "shortcut".


My goal is Philippines passport to have a 2nd worldwide ID and of course all things that come with Filipino citizen. Do you know how someone whose mother was born in Philippines can get Philippines passport?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Times said:


> that is strange, if someone takes on US citizenship why is the Philippines involved to make people renounce it? as they also allow you to reacquire it right after to be dual citizen so that doesn't make sense.
> 
> In fact, I can't find any info on that. I only see US is the one that forces others to renounce citizenship


Until quite recently the Philippines didn't allow dual citizenship so if you became naturalized in another country you automatically lost your Philippines citizenship, that's why you now need to re-aquire it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A simple question to the OP? Why do you need a Filipino passport? Holding a US passport/residency? Do you intend to come here and is it your intention to purchase property/investments here, or perhaps an ego trip? One wonders the motives here and where you intend to travel and what you intend to achieve and then some, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> A simple question to the OP? Why do you need a Filipino passport? Holding a US passport/residency? Do you intend to come here and is it your intention to purchase property/investments here, or perhaps an ego trip? One wonders the motives here and where you intend to travel and what you intend to achieve and then some, OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I assume that as the OP's parents were US citizens when he was born he has always been a US citizen and therefore never been a Filipino.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Times said:


> My goal is Philippines passport to have a 2nd worldwide ID and of course all things that come with Filipino citizen. ?


 Which of Filipino citizen's benifits? (Some can be solved rather ok fpr fpreigners too.)


Times said:


> Do you know how someone whose mother was born in Philippines can get Philippines passport?


 No but I know its possible for even foreigners WITHOUT any Filipino ancestor to become Filipino citizen. I dont know any details, just its possible and include some test, but if I remember correct the test can even be done in English by its official language. (While Bisaya isnt!!!)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Which of Filipino citizen's benifits? (Some can be solved rather ok fpr fpreigners too.)
> No but I know its possible for even foreigners WITHOUT any Filipino ancestor to become Filipino citizen. I dont know any details, just its possible and include some test, but if I remember correct the test can even be done in English by its official language. (While Bisaya isnt!!!)


5 years married, 10 years not married.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> 5 years married, 10 years not married.


  Plus some test. Not sure but I believe its a rather low max amount per year too.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

O.P. :

Go to the Philippines Bureau of Immigration site, and look up 'Recognition' (as a Filipino Citizen). 

Any child born abroad, with a Filipino parent (at birth) can apply for 'Recognition'.... giving you the right to also apply for a Filipino passport. 

I went through this process for my eldest son, who was born in the UK, of a Filipina mother.


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> O.P. :
> 
> Go to the Philippines Bureau of Immigration site, and look up 'Recognition' (as a Filipino Citizen).
> 
> ...


yeah sadly I dont have the proof as my parents are no longer around, also I am not sure if my parent became US citizen before my birth
"Samples of proof of Filipino citizenship of parent/s at the time of child’s birth are: US Naturalization Certificate, US Permanent Resident Card, Valid Visa or Work Permit; or Dual Citizenship papers (Identification Certificate and Approval Order"

Did you have your eldest son mother documents?

I only have US birth certificate that shows my mom was born in Philippines. I wonder if anyone in my situation still found a way to get Filipino passport. I hope so


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Times said:


> Did you have your eldest son mother documents?
> 
> I only have US birth certificate that shows my mom was born in Philippines. I wonder if anyone in my situation still found a way to get Filipino passport. I hope so


Yes...had his mum's docs (he was only 2 years old when I processed it).

If you can find out more about your Filipino family, it should still be possible to get copies of birth (and marriage) certificates for your parents. Worth pursuing this, I reckon.


----------



## Times (3 mo ago)

I have good news after reviewing the LAW 


https://immigration.gov.ph/images/ImmigrationLaw/2017_Feb/3_RA_9225.pdf



"- It is hereby declared the policy of the State that all Philippine citizens of another country shall be deemed not to have lost their Philippine citizenship under the conditions of this Act. "

So it seems Philippines born people who get US citizenship(which USA sadly requires you to renounce all other citizenships) but Philippines law says they have NOT lost citizenship 

But now I just need to find someone who went through this process so I can know the steps on how to do this. If anyone went through this please share


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Times said:


> Do you remember the documents that showed you didnt qualify?
> 
> 
> I am also in a very sad situation, My mother was born in the Philippines, but she moved to the US and naturalized first before I was born. Sadly I think that means I can't get it as I was born after she was naturalized and the terrible USA requires you to renounce all other citizenships so she wasn't a Philippines citizen at the time of my birth even though she was born in Philippines. If I was born before she naturalized then I think I would have qualified.
> ...


Well, I have both my parents birth certificates and one of them did not become a U.S. citizen until years later after me and my siblings were born! So I have that as a leverage to get my dual citizenship.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

All of us Fil-Ams who can't qualify for dual citizenship, outta join forces and get the Philippines to grant us citizenship. Anybody up for this?


----------

